# Model Railroad train table made from 8020 extruded aluminum



## Tmate (Aug 9, 2020)

I built my 16' x 22' Lionel train table from 2" x 2" aluminum extrusions manufactured by 8020.  I was concerned that all the aluminum would interfere with the wireless signals being sent to the engines, etc., but there ended up being no problem at all.  The framework bolts together with right angle brackets as pictured.  The legs have height adjustable leveling feet.


----------



## aliva (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice


----------



## savarin (Aug 9, 2020)

Very nice, looks like an excellent set up.
What gauge?
I would add some cross bracing if it were mine to prevent my clumsiness from kicking a leg out of place but thats me, I tend to over engineer everything I build.


----------



## Tmate (Aug 9, 2020)

Unfortunately, in order to maintain the wiring, etc., I need to be able to scoot around between the table legs.  I have bumped into the legs many times with the stool/dolly, and it is amazingly sturdy.


----------



## Tmate (Aug 9, 2020)

O gauge Lionel.


----------



## savarin (Aug 9, 2020)

WOW, I had a small "N" gauge set but never finished the scenery and eventually gave it away to a deserving recipient.


----------



## Dhal22 (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 9, 2020)

very nice set up!


----------



## yendor (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes - Very Nice please post some more pic's


----------



## Tmate (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you for the kind words!

See attached photos.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 10, 2020)

@Tmate, your model is great!  I think you missed one small detail, you need to add a proper "pig on the wing" to your power plant.


----------



## PHPaul (Aug 10, 2020)

Excellent!  Love the Bates Motel scene!

I modeled in HO for a while but enjoyed the scenery-building much more than actually running trains (and maintaining track and switches...) so I've concentrated on dioramas.  I spent most of last Winter building a farm diorama, expect I'll add to it this coming Winter.


----------



## savarin (Aug 10, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> @Tmate, your model is great!  I think you missed one small detail, you need to add a proper "pig on the wing" to your power plant.


My daughter took me to see Roger Waters 18 months or so ago.
She lost me in the crowd as virtually everyone was either silver haired, bald or both  
An excellent gig by the way


----------



## Tmate (Aug 23, 2020)

Since my previous post, I added some CNC controls to my turntable.  The computer will now rotate the turntable to line up with the desired track, turn it to automatically line up with any other track, turn 180 degrees, etc.  It originally came with a small gearmotor, and had to be lined up with tracks visually.


----------

